# Is Nikah certificate a valid proof of my relationship with my wife.



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello All,

My name is Fawad Khan and I got married to Rihana Khan on March 28, 2015 In India and we both are Indians by birth. I got the EOI positive on April 2, 2015 and my last date to apply for VISA is June 2, 2015.
I have Nikah certificate, Marriage Card, Marriage Photographs along with
mutual bank account statement. We have applied for marriage certificate on April 15, 2015 but will take 3 months say July 15, 2015 to come finally (as muslim weddings comes under special marriage act in India and take upto 90 days).
If I wait for this certificate, I will lose on timeline to apply VISA. Kindly suggest whether I launch my application with proofs of marriage like
Nikah certificate, Marriage Card, Marriage Photographs or should wait for timeline to get expire....

Also, I would be getting certificate on stamp paper with registrar stamp and registration number, my and my wife fingerprints and photo. Is this format ok for them ?


Please suggest


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I would do the following if I were you.

1. I would apply the visa and start uploading all relevant documents Nikah certificate, Marriage Card, Marriage Photographs as a prove.

2. After lodging of the Visa it takes up to 50-60 days to allocate a CO. By the time marriage certificate comes in, i would upload that too.

Hope this helps.


.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

I would second nonee17


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello All,

Thanks for the advice, but one thing is their is any particular format of the Marriage
registration certificate as what I would be getting is on stamp paper.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but one thing is their is any particular format of the Marriage
> registration certificate as what I would be getting is on stamp paper.


The Indian Marriage registration is done in Sub Registrar office with the seal and sign of Marriage Sub Registrar, In your case the Special Marriage Act will be applicable. The Sub registrar office will give you the registration certificate with there letter head which will have the respective government logo head and the couple photo where in you have to sign. I am not sure where you got the information that you have to wait for 90 days, may be that is official note or procedure. But there is nothing like that both for Hindu Marriage or for the Special Marriage if you catch hold of some agent they will get it done on that day itself.


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

@Bngto perth

Me and my wide both are muslim. We come under special marriage act where after we have to
wait for the period between 30 to 90 days as per dates available of SDM. Special marriage comes under powers of SDM and not registar as per Indian law. Hindu and Sikh marrige gets registered in a same day but not in case of muslim n christian marriages in India. 

My jusrisdiction is Ghaziabad , Uttar Pradesh where in the format is I have to declare that
I am married to my wife on stamp paper of Rs 5000 and then it will be signed and stampped
by SDM with registration number and date.

Will this kind of stuff solve the purpose...


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> @Bngto perth
> 
> Me and my wide both are muslim. We come under special marriage act where after we have to
> wait for the period between 30 to 90 days as per dates available of SDM. Special marriage comes under powers of SDM and not registar as per Indian law. Hindu and Sikh marrige gets registered in a same day but not in case of muslim n christian marriages in India.
> ...


Hi, Yes i am aware of Special Marriage Act but believe me i have seen my friends under this getting the registration done in a day :confused2: .

But hopefully since you have done your research that might be the right way.

Yes i guess that would be sufficient, The good thing about Australian Authorities is that they understand the formalities and delay's that happen here, so i guess you can go ahead with all the documents that you currently posses and later provide the one that you get attested by SDM.


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

@Bngtoperth

So will they wait till 90 days for my certificate to come and hold their decision ?
Also, Kindly let me know any contact details of the person who did it in a day.
You may drop me private message, would be great help bro....

Thanks for understanding my problem.....


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

@fawad87 I dont think there is any need to worry.You should go ahead with the via application and in case the CO does request your marriage certificate (if you havent uploaded already) then you can clearly tell them that you have made an application to obtain this document. You can mention the amount of time it might take ( and show the application receipt if required) and make a polite request for some extra time. It usually works as COs are pretty patient most of the times and ready to wait for some amount of time (but again, varies from officer to officer).

Hope it works out well with you. Good luck with your application


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi there,

I am going to apply for 189 including my wife in the same application, we both are from pakistan and were engaged from last 3 years. In all these 3 years i visited pakistan just once but just because of cultural barrier we couldnt meet physically. But for all those 3 years we stayed in touch on phone/internet (can provide chat history,pics exchanged etc). All other family gathering used to happen on occasions like eid etc. 
Now back in July we did a nikah (legal marriage bound document in pakistan),while i was onshore it happened on phone. Now i have got all legal documents which proofs both of us husband/wife including marriage certificate and my name as a husband on her passport.
So now i am going back to pakistan in september after filling my application and the marriage reception/ceremony will take place on 4th october (will provide pic afterwards with application).

So please help me out and suggest if my application is going to be successful if not what do i need to do. thanks a million.

Regards,
Zubair


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello Zubair89,

If you have Nikah certificate and Marriage certificate both, then I dont think their should be any problem. But Marriage certificate should state that you are legally married couple as per law of Pakistan. Normally Nikah certifcate do not have such line and thus its not valid for Australian PR.

Marriage certificate along with other proofs as you have described would probably solve your cause. But since Pakistan comes under high risk nations, Probably CO can ask for marriage pics, Marriage invitation cards as well. 

For a Couple, no matter its from India or Pakistan or from any religion in the world, necessary docs which will pass your case in first attempt are
1.) Legal Marriage Certificate
2.) Nikah Certificate (Optional)
3.) Marriage Pics clearly indicating both the people atleast two different backgrounds.
4.) Honeymoon Pics with itinery
5.) Mutual Internet Bill indicating both staying at same house and sharing the expenses.
6.) Mutual CableTV connection
7.) One mutual Bank account statement
8.) Add wife as a nominee to your insurance policy
9.) Rent agreement
10.) Any household item bill indicating names of both.
11.) Marriage and other functions invitation cards.

If you can cover 5 of them after marriage certificate which is mandate, then I think you are good to go. But still last decision is with CO.


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Fawad so you mean we will not require to provide any statement of relationship or statutory declaration?


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Dont think so, just provide the above mentioned documents and you should be 
ready to go... But still would say as since Pakistan comes under high risk countries, the final
decision would be taken by CO and can be plus or minus, but would say u say 80% positive case....


----------



## mfathima (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi, My husband and I are in the same situation, can you please let us know if you and your wife got the visa by just providing the Nikkah certificate? It will be really helpful


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

mfathima said:


> Hi, My husband and I are in the same situation, can you please let us know if you and your wife got the visa by just providing the Nikkah certificate? It will be really helpful



Do you have just this certificate or more proof? Photos, joint bills, bank account, same address, messages etc?


----------

